# Modify Smoke Vault 24" to cold smoke with...



## thepctech (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had my Smoke Vault for 2.5 years and I love it.  I want to cold smoke fish, pork chops, sausage, cheese, ect...  It looks like I have a few options.  The first is to add a Smoke Daddy attachment to the smoker; the second which is why I'm here, is to modify a Bradly Smoke Generator to go on my smoker.  I have looked at the Bradly Propane Smoker and think it would work well to modify it to hook on my Smoke Vault.  Has anyone used this device?  If so do you think it could be adapted to my/a Smoke Vault?

What are your ideas?  Thanks in advance.

ThePCTech


----------



## aeroforce100 (Sep 3, 2010)

I also have a Smoke Vault 24. I have done cheese in it using the  tin can-soldering iron method.  It works very well. I have no experience with a Smoke Daddy.  I am in the process of modding an electric element from an ECB to go in the smoke vault, using a PID to control the element.  I will probably use an Amazin Smoker to provide the smoke. This way, I don't have to drill holes in the cabinet. I will be using this setup for bacon and sausage.Hope this helps!


----------



## thepctech (Sep 10, 2010)

I made this, it works pretty good.  What do you think?
[h6]http://the-pc-tech.blogspot.com/p/cold-smoking.html[/h6]


----------



## alelover (Sep 10, 2010)

I think that's pretty innovative. Nice job. You should be able to smoke at about 40 degrees in the winter. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 10, 2010)

I also have a Smoke Vault 24" but I also have a older GOSM and that's what I use for the cold smoking. I went to CVS and bought a single hot plate and I just set it up in the bottom of the smoker. I wanted to use this set up for cold smoking sausages and bacons. I can make smoke at 80° and up. That's with the outside temp at maybe 90°ish or higher. So you can just add a hot plate in the smoke vault too if you want.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2010)

thepctech said:


> I have had my Smoke Vault for 2.5 years and I love it.  I want to cold smoke fish, pork chops, sausage, cheese, ect...  It looks like I have a few options.  The first is to add a Smoke Daddy attachment to the smoker; the second which is why I'm here, is to modify a Bradly Smoke Generator to go on my smoker.  I have looked at the Bradly Propane Smoker and think it would work well to modify it to hook on my Smoke Vault.  Has anyone used this device?  If so do you think it could be adapted to my/a Smoke Vault?
> 
> What are your ideas?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> ThePCTech


I think you have to be a college graduate or something to use the Smoke Daddy.

I got one a year ago, and all I could get it to do is either smoke too little or create creosote. 

Got sick of busting my @$$ & knuckles cleaning it, and jamming a screwdriver into it to make it go every 20 minutes when it jams. Then it gets going again uncontrollably. Put it away for 6 months. Saw their new backdraft model. Converted my Big Kahuna to that way. Same Problem!

Got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER----Clear sailing ever since!

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm with Bear, why pay the big price for a Smoke Daddy when you can get one that works great for a fraction of the cost and the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER needs no Drilling or Mounting, Just stick it in the bottom of the smoker and go....

*Click her to see their web site: *A-MAZE-N-SMOKER


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks Kinda Cool!!

I made a similar unit, and used an adjustable transformer instead of batteries.  I found that 6 volts was sufficient to blow enough air on the smoldering wood, but had a hard time keeping the it from producing creosote.  You'll may find when temps get cooler, the smoke will condense in the cooler temp elbow and drip back into your smoker.

Great job!

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta agree with Bear on the smoke daddy.  Bought one looking for the answer for cold smoking.  Never could get it to work right, even read the instructions.  Spent too much time cleaning out the residue.  I have the AMNS and it's the answer you are looking for.  The only problem with the AMNS is not the AMNS'es fault.  I live in an area with a LOT of moisture in the air  (Puget Sound, NW Washington State).  Consequently, the sawdust isn't as dry as it should be, so whenever I use the AMNS, I have to dry out the sawdust in the microwave.  BUT that's the only problem.  I do know that it's certainly a lot cheaper than that Bradley smoke generator you're looking at.  Sure, it would probably fill the bill, but then you have the biscuits to deal with, the thing is powered by electricity as I remember, so if you take your smoker camping (I do) you'll need a generator.  All kinds of things to consider.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 2, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of misunderstanding on how to cold smoke Salmon. Once you temp gets higher the 85 you are no longer cold smoking but are cooking the salmon and smoking. It is great tasting but once you have cold smoked salmon the texture and flavor is greatly different. Of course cold smoking salmon takes days but well worth it.

I would use a pellet burner and build a box off the side with dryer ducting as the connection and that would be great with your smoker. Either replace one vent on the bottom or put another hole in the unit.

Good luck

Happy smoken

Karl


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

I use the AMNPS in my Smoke Vault to cold smoke salmon. I can even do it in the summer here in Florida & the smoker temp won't get above 90. Neither will the salmon. I do use a tray of ice in the smoker. Here's the setup. This photo is of cheese, but it works just as well for salmon.


----------



## frizzlefry (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried the soldering iron method but the cheese had a metallic taste to it.  Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Bradley propane and i think you would do better with the AMZNPS like Al has.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 5, 2011)

Frizzlefry said:


> I tried the soldering iron method but the cheese had a metallic taste to it.  Anyone else experienced this?




Did you use a NEW never used for soldering one?


----------



## frizzlefry (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes brand new.  Maybe it came from the can.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried that method once and it worked great however as i was getting the can ready i noticed it had a liner of sorts on the inside. I threw that can away and got one i was sure did not have a liner. I also would burn a load of pellets or sawdust through it berore using for food.

Good luck

Karl


----------

